# Buying Abroad



## 98487 (Apr 3, 2006)

We are in the process of buying a Knaus Sun Liner 800leg in Germany. Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thankyou,

Mary & Sean


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Hi!

Possible reason no one has answered your post is it is to generic - better to ask some specific questions, as presumably you have made your choice of van and found a dealer. So what do you want to know! You have certainly come to the right place for opinion and advice


----------

